# 101 uses for breastmilk



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

The Superwoman thread got me thinking....what else can you use breastmilk for? From that thread we've got these three so far:

1. Cord care
2. A few drops up the nose to kills germs after crowd exposure
3. Plugged tear ducts

What else?







:


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

4. pinkeye
5. wound care


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

6. treat burns (i've treated 2 sisrers)
7. i drank an ounce when i was coming down with a cold and got better right away


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

8. help sore nipples heal


----------



## Bennifer (Jul 26, 2005)

9. Mild ear infections


----------



## speairson (Jul 25, 2005)

10. baby acne


----------



## ceilydhmama (Mar 31, 2003)

I accidently squirted a guy in the back of the head once and always wondered if it would "cure" baldness









11) eases the itch of mosquito bites


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

12) make baby cereal taste better and be better for them


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

crean for coffee when your camping and left the creamo at home


----------



## jsaunt (Aug 8, 2005)

How does breastmilk help clogged tearducts? My nephew has them and my SIL is consider surgery







and I would love to al teast tell her of another option.


----------



## mackenziesmama (May 24, 2005)

14) Dry skin


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Milk for cereal when dh drank the last of it and you already poured the cereal....







:


----------



## MarcyC (Jul 4, 2005)

I expressed some onto my older daughter's poison ivy rash & it cleared up the next day (after a week of prescription treatments).


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Clears up pinkeye.

Is soothing to irritated eyes- whether from allergies or shampoo in the eye (after rinsing away the shampoo.)

I don't think it actualy un-clogs the tear ducts, but it keeps the eye healthy until the duct opens on its own.

helps to clear up diaper rash


----------



## Sweetiemommy (Jul 19, 2005)

(I think we're on #20)

20 - It allegedly works as a vaginal lubricant!! (hope this doesn't gross anyone out, I, for the record, don't need any help in that department)







:
:LOL

I agree with the poison ivy post, I cleared up my poison ivy in two days!


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

#21 EAR INFECTIONS


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

21. It's a great food for infants.
22. It's a great food for toddlers.
23. It's a great food for preschoolers.


----------



## JSerene (Nov 4, 2004)

cradle cap


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

Wetting cloth diaper wipes on the go when you forget your squirt bottle. :LOL


----------



## cuddlebug (Jun 29, 2005)

26. Baby skin blemishes
27. dh's ingrown toenail (I figured that since it cured everything else, might as well give it a try. It worked)


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

great for "water fights" when you forget your water bottle :LOL


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
great for "water fights" when you forget your water bottle :LOL











Which reminds me (shhh don't tell anyone







: ) of the time I used mine as a cat compliance device when I caught her on the table.... One squirt, and she jumped right down!


----------



## daystarma (May 14, 2005)

For baking bread! I've never tried this but would love to hear if anyone has had luck with it.


----------



## loomweaver (Aug 17, 2004)

Just used it tonight to soothe the sting from removing cactus spines from my DDs arm (ouch)








**Don't tell anyone, bad mommy let her accidently walk into them...


----------



## Boof (Dec 1, 2004)

nausea remedy
stopped intestinal issues immediately after drinking 1oz!


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2004)

I have thrice given expressed breastmilk on request to a friend and women in neighbourhood to treat eye ailments of their children,
Uzra


----------



## Artemisia (Aug 21, 2002)

what a cool thread!! while I was visiting my family in Germany I had to take DS to the doctor and she told me that breastmilk can be used to stop uncontrollable bleeding.


----------



## carriedaway (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cuddlebug*
27. dh's ingrown toenail (I figured that since it cured everything else, might as well give it a try. It worked)

:LOL that's hilarious... just last night i insisted DH give me his toe to drip BM on because he was complaining of a weird bump that he wasn't sure if it was a bite or a wart or what. he thought i was crazy. he said it supposedly didn't help, but i think he just doesn't want to admit it









carrie


----------

